# not digesting tablets?



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello All, wondered if anyone could help?Today I had a BM and it was quite normal except I noticed that the vitimin tablet I have been taking has been coming out whole. It is a probiotic mutli-vitimin and is supposed to be good for the digestive system.I have noticed that one of the anti-inflamatories has came out part-whole before.I might understand if this was when I had D but as I said it was a normal BM.Is this normal to happen? has anyone else noticed this?What does it mean?Do you tink it would affect my pill??Quite concernedSarah


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Maybe it was jsut the outer part of the pill that came out whole? Im not sure. Im sure there were some other posts about this somewhere. I'll have a look and get back to you.Nikki


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some pills are made witha matrix and the stuff dissolves out of it and the residual matrix can be passed as a "ghost".Some pills are not manufactured as well as others anc can be a problem with dissolving in the gut (usually you hear about this with Calcium supplements rather than multivitamins).It may be worth giving the manufacturer a call and find out if this is normal (the pill stays intact and leaks stuff out type of pill or not--this is more common in things that "time release" and I don't know if your supplement is that kinda thing or not.K.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

It has been coming out whole and solid, so I think it has not been broken down at all.I think I will ask the people who make it about this. good idea!


----------

